# driveway question



## mustanggarage (Aug 6, 2010)

I poured an 18 x 22 foot slab of concrete 6 inches thick in front of my main garage door last saturday.  I have been watering it down a couple times a day, it is looking pretty good.  how long should I wait before I can drive my f250 across it to get it back in my shop?  I have read anywhere from 3 to 28 days.  most say a week.  any thoughts?


----------



## havasu (Aug 6, 2010)

Alot would depend on how hot it is in your neck of the woods. Is the concrete scored with stress cuts? Usually surface curing will occur within 24 hours to walk on or ride a bike on, 3-5 days for a car, but no more than a week for a truck, unless you are talking a heavy duty dump truck, then maybe a month.


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Where you located?? How hot and humid has it been? For an f250, I would wait 2 weeks just to be safe but that is just me.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 7, 2010)

I am in iowa and it has been extremely hot and humid ever since I poured it.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Aug 8, 2010)

I know the humidity has to be better for you up north than for us in Texas, but I would think the curing times are pretty close to the same.  I've always been told by our contractors that you can walk on it after 24 hrs but to fully cure takes about a month.  I'd say the quotes of 28 days should be sufficient.


----------



## sandersd (Aug 25, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> I poured an 18 x 22 foot slab of concrete 6 inches thick in front of my main garage door last saturday.  I have been watering it down a couple times a day, it is looking pretty good.  how long should I wait before I can drive my f250 across it to get it back in my shop?  I have read anywhere from 3 to 28 days.  most say a week.  any thoughts?



Structural designer for 25 years - Seven days till you should drive on it, 28 days to cure. An easier alternative to watering the slab is to spray it with a curing compound after it has the broom finish applied. The curing compound will form a seal to prevent the escape of moisture, kinda like spraying it with a thin plastic seal.

References:  

http://www.nrmca.org/aboutconcrete/cips/11p.pdf 
http://matse1.matse.illinois.edu/concrete/prin.html
http://www.tkproducts.com/Curing Concrete.PDF
http://www.bedfordoh.gov/building_permits/SIDEWALKS-DRIVEWAYS.pdf


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 25, 2010)

I did end up driving on it after 7 days so I am glad to hear that it was ok.:thumbsup:  thanks for the references.


----------



## sandersd (Aug 25, 2010)

My pleasure.


----------



## imported_jhutch (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree 7 days to drive on the driveway is sufficient.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Sep 8, 2010)

jhutch said:


> I agree 7 days to drive on the driveway is sufficient.



That's good to hear. 7 days are enough time to drive on the driveway...:thumbsup:


----------

